# Home Birth & fastest labour EVER!



## Bun87

Hi Ladies, 

So it's been a whole two weeks since we changed from team yellow... To team blue! We got our home birth, we just didn't get to use the pool and it happened a lot faster than expected! 

On 13th April 2013 at 5:23am I woke up with period pains, nothing major, and I wondered whether this might be the beginning of something. I'd just like to say, I didn't have a single sign before this that things were getting started. No plug loss, no show, no false starts... So if you're at your due date or near it, don't be disheartened! 

I listened to the natal hypnotherapy cds during my pregnancy so I stayed in bed until 7am using the techniques from the cds. Thinking about it now they were probably a bit more painful than they should be! 

I ran a bath and was breathing through the pains until they got pretty intense at 8am. I decided to go and lie on the sofa for a while to wait for our midwife - she was booked in to visit us at home as my blood pressure had been slightly up at my 40 week appointment. When she arrived she told me the contractions were only 20 seconds long, were pretty mild and that it was hard to say whether I was in labour or not. This was at 9:30am.

The midwife left and said she would be back at 1pm to seen how we were getting on and that I should go to bed and get some rest. This is when it all kicked off!! 

9:50am I went to the toilet and had bright red blood when I wiped. I panicked so hubby called the midwife and she said she'd be back in 30 mins. I kept trying to lie down in bed but kept getting contractions and running back to the toilet because I felt like I needed to poo! The third time I ran to the toilet and pulled my pyjama bottoms down - my waters went! They popped all over the bathroom floor and had meconium in them. I panicked a bit again so hubby called the midwife to tell her and she said we would have to go in to hospital due to the meconium. 

The midwife arrived 5 mins or so later (less than 45 mins since she had last seen us!) and I was sat on the toilet telling her I needed to push. She told me not to and I said I couldn't control the pushing! 

She told hubby to get towels on the bed, and then got me onto the bed. Hubby then had to call the ambulance and the 2nd midwife.

Midwife checked me at this point and told me I was fully dilated - I was in pure disbelief and grabbed her arm and asked her to repeat what she'd said! At the next contraction I started pushing with hubby lying next to me on the bed holding my leg back and pushing my head forward - I kept throwing my head back! 

Sometime between me pushing, the 2nd midwife arrived and the paramedics arrived. They tried to given me gas and air but myself and the midwife threw it to one side - I needed to push! 

5 contractions later our beautiful baby boy was born at 10:57am on the 13th April 2013 weighing 8lb 5oz. I got to have my home birth and it was completely drug free - apart from a couple of paracetamol that is!! 5.5 hours from start to finish - eek! 

Honestly ladies, if you put your mind to it and stay focused you CAN do it!

Unfortunately we did get taken in to hospital to get checked because of the meconium but we're home now *trying* to get to grips with breastfeeding  

Here he is - Jac Tegwyn John Roberts  

https://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i404/gemmy87/20130413_113128_zps60d29234.jpg

https://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i404/gemmy87/IMG-20130413-WA0019_zps3fd19da3.jpg

https://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i404/gemmy87/IMG-20130416-WA0000_zps2ef659a5.jpg[/QUOTE]


----------



## irish_cob

Congratulations! What an inspiring birth story, well done :)


----------



## Feronia

Congratulations! It's great that you got to have your homebirth and didn't have to transfer until afterwards! :D What an awesome story -- he's sooo cute!


----------



## Jessica0907

Congrats!!! Beautiful story, beautiful baby... And my how alert he is!


----------



## Bun87

He is very alert - that pic was only a few days old too! Thanks ladies  x


----------



## mimomma

Congrats mama! What a handsome boy!


----------



## 9jawife

Congrats!


----------



## sue_88

Super cute!! Well done & congratulations x


----------



## floatingbaby

Thanks for sharing your wonderful story :flow: congratulations!


----------



## murmur

Congratulations!


----------



## Bun87

Thank you! X


----------

